# What do I have?



## womlet (Dec 4, 2016)

A friend moved and left me with pretty decent looking older ariens mod 10ml60d runs great has a Tecumseh H60. Any one have an idea of how to find out what the vintage of this thing might be or if these things are any good or just any info about this model that may be useful.
Thanks!


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

womlet said:


> A friend moved and left me with pretty decent looking older ariens mod 10ml60d runs great has a Tecumseh H60. Any one have an idea of how to find out what the vintage of this thing might be or if these things are any good or just any info about this model that may be useful.
> Thanks!


Check out the "sscotsman Ariens Info page" allot and I mea allot of info on there. Its stickeyed at the top of the ariens forum if you ever need it.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

I don't have the time to go hunting through the page myself at the moment but wanted to let you know it was there.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

'63-'64 judging by the half teardrop auger housing.
Post the engine serial number and someone on the forum can probably tell you the year of the snowblower (if the engine is original).


----------



## womlet (Dec 4, 2016)

Engine serial is 4296


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a 10M6


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

He already gave us the model number!  its a 10M-L60D

Wom,
What you have is a very nice "first series" Ariens:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page4.html

A 1964 10M-L60D. 
We know its a 10M-L60D, because you read the model number off the tag on the back of the machine,
and we know its a 1964 from the Tecumseh serial number, 4269, which says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 269th day of a year ending in 4".
"year ending in 4" for Tecumseh, because unfortunately they only used a 1-digit year code, could mean 1964, 1974, 1984 or 1994.
But in this case, because of the engine model and the machine the engine is bolted to, we know with 100% certaintly that "year ending in 4" can only mean 1964.

The 269th day of the year in 1964 was September 27. The engine was built at Tecumseh on September 27, 1964..shipped to Ariens, who then placed in on your snowblower, and your snowblower then went on sale in October or November of 1964 as a 1964 model year snowblower.

52 years old! and it looks like it still has several decades of life yet..

10M = the model series..Most of the 1960 to 1964 models were "10M-something"
L = Lauson, for the engine.
60 = 6HP.
D = Differential equipped.

The 1964 10M-L64 could be considered the pinnacle of the first-series. top of the line for that series. nice find! 

Scot


----------

